# 1/8 offroad fuel ?



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

What are you guys running out there and WHY ?


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

I run Power Master fuels. alot of top drivers use this fuel and most hobby shops carry them such as Victory R/C in Pasadena, Mikes in Porter and even Ultimate R/C in Alvin has started selling this fuel. but there are others such as Byron's fuel and O'Donnell fuels.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Tons of people running and carrying Powermaster. Whatever you chose, follow the correct after-run procedures. I find it funny that people are switching from this fuel or that fuel because after running xyz fuel, they've found rusty internals. These are the same people only relying on a fuel's oil package to keep the rust away. Whatever you chose, follow your after-run procedures and you'll be fine.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

We carry power master fuel. Our client base also uses Byrons.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I am currently running Byron fuel, because it gives my engines good life time. but im and switching back over to Ritch's Brew, because its home grown here in texas and thats what ive ran all my life.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well*

I ran Powermaster back in the day when they were a different fuel, I loved it, but then when they quit making it I switched to Byrons, I've been running it since then and it works really good...I have not tried the new VP Powermaster fuel, but I do know it's very popular....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Powermaster is made in san Antonio. At the vp racing fuel plant. The qc is second to none.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

seems PoserMaster & Byrons are top picks ! Been hearing O'donnells fuel could be sitting around some shops and not be as fesh as others. 20% 25% 30% ? 
will 30% shorten the life span of a engine ? and is it neccessary to shim the head if used ?
25% seems to be hard to find unless ordered online !
20% seems abundant !


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Sidewinder Fuels are great too. Not really anyone locally carrying it, But that will change. Its what I run. Engines run cool, Great Runtimes. Its what many top Pros run as well, Ryan Maifield, Ryan Cavaleri, Jesse Robbers, and the list goes on.....


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Byrons is the current off road World Champion! And Onroad as well!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

RevoUsa said:


> seems PoserMaster & Byrons are top picks ! Been hearing O'donnells fuel could be sitting around some shops and not be as fesh as others. 20% 25% 30% ?
> will 30% shorten the life span of a engine ? and is it neccessary to shim the head if used ?
> 25% seems to be hard to find unless ordered online !
> 20% seems abundant !


I say 20% or 25%... i currently run 30% because it gives my engines more power..


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I run PowerMaster 30%, easy to tune and cheap, Byrons is good also.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's been about a year and half since I ran nitro, but the Byron's Gen2 stuff was the best fuel I had ever used at that point. And contrary to what others have said, I never used a drop of after run oil and never had a rust or pre-mature wear issue.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> It's been about a year and half since I ran nitro, but the Byron's Gen2 stuff was the best fuel I had ever used at that point. And contrary to what others have said, I never used a drop of after run oil and never had a rust or pre-mature wear issue.


I noticed that also, you dont need after run oil with byrons. Seems to self lubricate after sitting for a while. Although VP makes great racing fuel, I found myself switching back to Byrons for RC. VP also needs to add a little color, sometimes the fuel can be hard to see in the tank where as others like sidewinder and byrons have a distinct color that is a different shade form the fuel tank.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well*

I run 25% Byrons 11% oil, and being in a humid environment the crank and bearings can rust easily no matter what fuel you use..

I have been tearing down my engines pretty often and I can see the difference when I forgot to oil them after a race.

always put oil in the engine after a race. always....


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Byrons has a higher oil content compared to VP. 12 percent versus 9 with VP I believe.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

TX_Punisher said:


> Byrons has a higher oil content compared to VP. 12 percent versus 9 with VP I believe.


Byron has 11% and 9%


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*and*

The 20% race has 12% oil....
and the RTR 20% has 16%...


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Merdith said:


> I run 25% Byrons 11% oil, and being in a humid environment the crank and bearings can rust easily no matter what fuel you use..
> 
> I have been tearing down my engines pretty often and I can see the difference when I forgot to oil them after a race.
> 
> always put oil in the engine after a race. always....


When I was a newer to this hobby (Still a noob) using Byrons, I had 2 engines that sat for over 8 months. Did not put after run oil since the last time they were ran, this was on Bryons, Opened the engine, both engines had a yellowish oil lubricant content to them no rust and was still smooth as butter. Turned on the engine, started like a champ so your rust content is inaccurate. I think it depends on the fuel and how it breaks down over time. Besides anyone who uses after run oil probably places a few drops on the piston and in the carb, Dont see how that makes a diff on the bearings if the oil does not reach it. I do always put after run oil now after a race if I know the engine will sit for more than a week. If I am going to run the car again the next week.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Well*



marcusch said:


> When I was a newer to this hobby (Still a noob) using Byrons, I had 2 engines that sat for over 8 months. Did not put after run oil since the last time they were ran, this was on Bryons, Opened the engine, both engines had a yellowish oil lubricant content to them no rust and was still smooth as butter. Turned on the engine, started like a champ so your rust content is inaccurate. I think it depends on the fuel and how it breaks down over time. Besides anyone who uses after run oil probably places a few drops on the piston and in the carb, Dont see how that makes a diff on the bearings if the oil does not reach it. I do always put after run oil now after a race if I know the engine will sit for more than a week. If I am going to run the car again the next week.


 I live 10 minutes from the beach, so everything rusts around here. I'm just speaking from my own experience.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Merdith said:


> I live 10 minutes from the beach, so everything rusts around here. I'm just speaking from my own experience.


hahaha especially when you get in the water, rusty drawls ahaha.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

I currently run O'donnells 20% and am looking to switch to 30%. Is it neccessary to shim the head ?


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

marcusch said:


> Besides anyone who uses after run oil probably places a few drops on the piston and in the carb, Dont see how that makes a diff on the bearings if the oil does not reach it.


Put several drops down the plug, put several drops down the carb then put it on the box and spin it over for 2-3 seconds. Have a towel or your hand over the plug hole as some oil will exit the plug hole. This should spread the oil much better than just putting a few drops into the engine and leaving it, or spinning it by hand.


----------

